# Temptation Island non andrà in onda quest'estate



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2022)

Brutta notizia per i fan di *Temptation Island*. Stando a quanto riporta TvBlog, il reality delle "corna", dopo otto anni, *non andrà in onda nell'estate 2022 su Canale 5*. Uno dei motivi è dovuto al fatto che la produttrice del reality, Maria De Filippi, ha puntato fortemente per un sostituto, ossia il programma "Ultima Fermata", attualmente in onda, e che però si è rivelato un flop in ascolti.

Quest'estate, al posto di Temptation Island, potrebbero andare in onda le repliche di Tu Si Que Vales. Per Temptation Island non si tratta però di una chiusura definitiva, come si vociferava dopo la scorsa edizione. Il programma potrebbe ritornare in autunno, come già successe nel 2020, in cui Alessia Marcuzzi ne condusse un'edizione nip, dopo che Filippo Bisciglia presentò in estate una versione con coppie famose e non.


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2022)

Non dormirò la notte


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non dormirò la notte


Io soffrirò un po'  . Un programma che mi ha regalato gioie, emozioni nelle mie serate di spensieratezza. A volte, ammetto, mi sentivo un po' con la coscienza sporca nel ridere delle disgrazie di queste coppie, ma alla fine ci sono guai peggiori.

Speriamo che, senza lo schifo pass, quest'estate sarà più godibile all'aperto. In tv ci sarà il nulla.


----------

